# striper in MO



## earl60446 (May 28, 2015)

Might be a good time to fish bull shoals in MO.
Tim



Lawrence Dillman of Rockaway Beach caught this 65-pound, 2-ounce state-record striped bass at Bull Shoals Lake on May 21, 2015.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2015)

Look at the belly on that thing, it looks like Captain Ahab. :lol:


----------



## clinchmtnboy (May 31, 2015)

Big all over!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice :beer:


----------

